# Sichere Druckschalter im Hydraulikkreis



## Sockenralf (26 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

für eine kleine Maschine suche ich "sichere" Hydraulik-Druckschalter (so bis 200bar)

Kennt jemand sowas?
Wie würdet ihr sowas lösen?


Bei ähnlichen Anwendungen haben wir bis dato immer 2 einzelne Druckschalter eingesetzt, aber ich hätte gerne einen einzigen (sicheren) Schalter verwendet.
Die Idee mit 2 Druckschaltern hatten wir auch schon, sind damit aber aufgr. Gleichzeitigkeit nie so richtig glücklich geworden



Vielen Dank im Vorraus


MfG


----------



## Safety (26 Juli 2011)

Eventuell hier

http://www.tecsis.de/filestore.aspx...fc-a681-05a74461d2d8&lang=de&filetype=default

http://de-de.wika.de/upload/PR1609_pdf_de_de_12897.pdf


----------



## MSommer (3 August 2011)

Hallo,
Dir ist aber bewusst, dass Du bei einem Druckschaltergehäuse mit 2 Grenzwertkontakten auch nur ein Druckmesssystem hast. Bei Sicherheitsdruckschaltern benötigst Du aber unabhängig wirkende Geräte. Damit sind immer zwei Geräte notwendig. 

Hier noch ein Link zu einem Datenblatt. Die haben Industrie-Druckschalter mit 2 Kontakten, im genannten Druckbereich, im Angebot. Ich kenne diese nicht, deshalb kann ich keine Infos dazu geben.

http://www.druck-temperatur.de/dt/daten/03_druckschalter.pdf

Gruß
Michael


----------

